# Dead batteries, stealth problems



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

Lithium batteries do not like being held to a flat float voltage, and a good lithium BMS should micro-cycle the lithium battery. If you lithium battery is saying 5.3 VDC you probably lost some cells that are unrecoverable.

Lithium does not like a shock charge, and can lead to some personal safety issues. On yes, one of the purpose of the BMS is to isolate shock charge. Yes, you are probably aware of the fire, but that cloud you see before the fire contains HF (Hexaflourine)(not a kind gas to inhale).

Oh yes, LFP, unlike NMC, can create a explosive cloud.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I leave mine for weeks at a time with no issue. I also have a stealth DC on board. I charge with AC unit at home before putting boat up each time and never leave power on.

I often fish for a week with no AC charges. The DC onboard unit keeps trolling and cranking good but I cut power on perko each night.


----------

